# Carb Backloading / Carb Nite



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2013)

Who's got info on this? The PDF's or whatever... I need some details as I want to give this a try.


----------



## DF (Jan 17, 2013)

Back loading.  Isn't that what Herm takes on a Friday night?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Back loading.  Isn't that what Herm takes on a Friday night?




Yeah he loads up on the home made alfredo sauce.


----------



## Azog (Jan 18, 2013)

Hopefully the all knowing sponge can chime in, but it was simple from what I remember. No carb, high protein and lowish fat all day, then a carb freak out at night. The details should be on the guy who advocates it website. I know this all isn't very helpful, but I'm on my phone and only really want to say one thing:

I tried this diet and put on a fair amount of body fat. I was counting cals too and eating all clean foods. Just my 0.02 cents.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 18, 2013)

Azog said:


> Hopefully the all knowing sponge can chime in, but it was simple from what I remember. No carb, high protein and lowish fat all day, then a carb freak out at night. The details should be on the guy who advocates it website. I know this all isn't very helpful, but I'm on my phone and only really want to say one thing:
> 
> I tried this diet and put on a fair amount of body fat. I was counting cals too and eating all clean foods. Just my 0.02 cents.



Sounds vaguely like the old "Warrior Diet" which was basically fasting throughout the day and then a 4-6 hour "feeding window" at night when you consumed all your calories / all you wanted to eat. I've never known anyone to make decent gains, or lean-out & stay lean on this program.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 18, 2013)

http://carbnite.com/

Mark is/was on it.  I honestly believe there was a lot more to his transformation than just that diet.  I had a friend do it and Im not sure he followed it 100% but he lost weight and fat but a shit ton of strength went with it.

Im not big on any diets really.  Eat as clean as you can, eat a lot, and if you want to burn some calories do cardio.  With that said, ive been a fat fuck my whole life.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 18, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who's got info on this? The PDF's or whatever... I need some details as I want to give this a try.



Go to Supertraining's forum and talk to Mark Bell or talk to him on FB.

He get lean doing this,


----------



## Azog (Jan 18, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Sounds vaguely like the old "Warrior Diet" which was basically fasting throughout the day and then a 4-6 hour "feeding window" at night when you consumed all your calories / all you wanted to eat. I've never known anyone to make decent gains, or lean-out & stay lean on this program.



I read this guys blog. Very interesting approach to lifting. He's a record holding power literally too boot, so this is right up POBs alley (if he already hasn't heard of the guy). http://chaosandpain.blogspot.com/?m=1

Point is, this crazy basterd uses a modified warrior Diet (predator diet). He slams protein shakes all day then gets down on as much bone in meat as he can stomach. He also trains with extreme volume and is a strong little fucker at 181.


----------



## Azog (Jan 18, 2013)

^^^power lifter not 'power literally' .


----------



## DJ21 (Jan 18, 2013)

The Carb Nite works great. I bought the book last year. I will be using this diet before summer. Crazy stuff once you load up on carbs that night, you literally feel your body temperature rise and feel the burning of the fat.


----------

